# quincy driveing



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Quincy is darling, I love him!!
How tall is he? How much does he weigh?








_front vew of quincy and 4 wheel exercise dog cart waggonett he has jingle sleigh bells on his harness for christmass._


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

He's absolutely beautiful! Love your cart as well.


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

He is so pretty! I'v always wanted to drive a draft horse.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*quincy*

he is 4 years old and is 16.0hh i have orderd a driveing wip for him thats arrived today he has a plane black full size harness.
he is useing one of my faulse martingales from his girth to his breast collar.
the cart was an exchange for a wooden london trolley i was doing up all the wood work was scolloped out and painted different colours and also on the axles to and it had 2 extra sets of axles and dray wheels as well.
we used this cart on school fundays with the ponys and the money raised went to the school for books ect.
he is going well we have bad weather at the moment and im on day shift so i have little day light time.
driveing him if you were here your most welcome to drive him so his education is geting there.
he is going to look awesome as he is going to have a red christmass exercise sheet and tinsel and battory powerd christmass lights also i perchased a set of jingle bells from ebay from the usa thay are beautiful i thank your country for makeing thoes.
christmass leg wrapps and rein sleeves and a christmas hat with antlers on it as well and i have a christmass hat to go on my jocjy skull cap.
i hope in a few weeks this pictures will bring a smile and have a good laugh as well many thanks for reading and ill up date the pictures.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*quincy*

sorry i forgot thank you for your kind comments and thank you for vewing the pictures also if i was there id give you all my time and help you with your horses so you both would enjoy driveing togeather many thanks


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*my thanks on behalf of quincy*

to miss clayton many thanks for puting quincys picture here at a guess he probley weighs 1/4 1/2 tonn ill probley have to use a weight band or find someone who knows how to read it he is four years old and still has a little to grow he is well manord i wont settle for less as with his hay and feed in stable i have also taught him to stand by the oppersite wall and ask for his head and he allows me to to take his head collar off and i then say to him go and have your dinner and he walks to his feed pan.
i think good stable manners are a must as if some one ealse feeds him i dont want them being crushed by his size.
i want to give him an education the same as tricky and tammy and i love respect from both ways fom him and from me as team work and understanding is a must i use titbits as an educational tool and slowley with draw them and give them as a treet after drives and it leaves the lessons on a good note.
miss clayton i cant thank you enough for displaying his picture many thanks.
ill keeep you updated watch this space.
thanks michael.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

No problem Michael. That Quincy is a well behaved horse!!!
And obviously well loved!!!!
I just want to hug him.

If you don't mind here are a couple more.
The one with Quincy in pink is one of my all time favorite photos! 







_quincy standing square_








_tricky and quincy_


----------



## Barrel Baby (May 16, 2011)

ahhhhhhahhhhh I LOVE THE PINK ON HIM!!  sooo cute!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Michael, these photos are too funny!!!!

Merry Christmas to you and Quincy and Tricky









_quincy as a reindeer happy christmass_










_tacked up ready to be put to._










_tacked up ready to be put to from another angle._










_Quincy and Tricky opening Christmas presents._


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Taffy Clayton said:


> No problem Michael. That Quincy is a well behaved horse!!!
> And obviously well loved!!!!
> I just want to hug him.
> 
> ...


 Cool pics


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*to tc many thanks*

to tc once again many thanks for posting thease pictures i have film footage of them opening there presents of apples and carrots quincy had an apple stuck in his rapping paper and he is shakeing it the apple flys out and tricky ducks and watches it fly by and land on the floor im still in stiches.


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you micheal


----------

